# what did prof Chow teach?



## marlon (Feb 3, 2007)

If Prof. Chow never taught the same thing twice then it might be safe to say that he taught principles and movement or principles through movement.  Am i way off?  if not could anyone elaborate on what those priciples might be and how does american kempo, shaolin kempo, kajukenbo or other Chow related style incorporate and teach these principles?  If i am way off then what did Prof. Chow teach at core?  At the center of all he shared with others that evolved or time, what was there?  the man touched and influnced so many people and styles that exist today.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 3, 2007)

Who said that Professor Chow never taught the same thing twice?

You are going to get many answers to this question and they will range from the 50's until 1987.  Professor Chow evolved a LOT during his brilliant martial arts career.

In Kara-Ho Kempo we have 12 techniques called Professor Chow's 1-12.  MANY techniques were born from these 12.  Also, the 6-10 techniques you may have seen mentioned were born directly from Professor Chow.

One thing that seems to be a common thread with those who trained with the Professor were that he stressed basics big-time and his workouts were brutal.  

I hope this was of some help to you-


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 3, 2007)

dianhsuhe said:


> Who said that Professor Chow never taught the same thing twice?
> In Kara-Ho Kempo we have 12 techniques called Professor Chow's 1-12. MANY techniques were born from these 12. You went to a Kara-Ho class, did you see any of these techniques? Also, the 6-10 techniques you have seen mentioned were born directly from Professor Chow.
> 
> I hope this was of some help to you-


 
Can I ask if there is a place online where I could view these 12 techs? I'd love to see which of my DM's they relate to. thanks


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 3, 2007)

To my knowledge these are not on video.  They do not resemble any DM or Kempo technique I ever learned.


----------



## Danjo (Feb 4, 2007)

dianhsuhe said:


> To my knowledge these are not on video. They do not resemble any DM or Kempo technique I ever learned.


 
It was GM Ralph Castro that said Prof. Chow never taught the same thing twice (or it would at least be months etc. before you would see the same technique again). It was in an interview by Jose Fraguas in "The Masters Speak". I'm sure the Professor's fluidity and constant evolution was largely responsible for this. there's no getting around the fact that early Parker, Castro, Chun and Kuoha all look different, yet they were all undeniably students of his.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 4, 2007)

Well put Dan-

In Kara-Ho Kempo we have a black belt class on Friday nights and Grandmaster Kuoha one night (10 years ago roughly) chose to topic of Professor Chow's one-steps.  Well I had learned "one-steps" in TKD years ago but was not aware of the Kara-Ho Kempo one-step techniques.

We worked them for a little while, and I did my best to memorize them as I thought I may never see them again, guess what?  I have never seen them since.  

I sure am glad I was there for that class (every class really).

James


----------



## marlon (Feb 4, 2007)

dianhsuhe said:


> Who said that Professor Chow never taught the same thing twice?
> 
> You are going to get many answers to this question and they will range from the 50's until 1987. Professor Chow evolved a LOT during his brilliant martial arts career.
> 
> ...


 
thanks.  What were the basics that he stressed?  Basics will not maen the same thing to everyone if you ask for details.
marlon


----------



## bill007 (Feb 5, 2007)

marlon said:


> If Prof. Chow never taught the same thing twice then it might be safe to say that he taught principles and movement or principles through movement. Am i way off? if not could anyone elaborate on what those priciples might be and how does american kempo, shaolin kempo, kajukenbo or other Chow related style incorporate and teach these principles? If i am way off then what did Prof. Chow teach at core? At the center of all he shared with others that evolved or time, what was there? the man touched and influnced so many people and styles that exist today.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
I just came back from the Professor Chow legacy memorial, and we went trough 5 different systems related to the professor lineage, Kajukenbo, EPAK, Shaolin Kenpo (Grandmaster Castro), Go Shin Jitsu Kai/Chinese Kempo, Nick Cerio's Kenpo and 1 related to Grand Master Mitose lineage Kosho Ryu kenpo, all I can say from what I've seen is that they are all really different, but none of those systems add to be shy about each others, all look very effective and that's probably what Professor Chow want to do when he was teaching. We just scratched the surface of each one but you could feel the amount of knowledge there was incredible on that day.

Dominic


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 11, 2007)

bill007 said:


> I just came back from the Professor Chow legacy memorial, and we went trough 5 different systems related to the professor lineage, Kajukenbo, EPAK, Shaolin Kenpo (Grandmaster Castro), Go Shin Jitsu Kai/Chinese Kempo, Nick Cerio's Kenpo and 1 related to Grand Master Mitose lineage Kosho Ryu kenpo, all I can say from what I've seen is that they are all really different...


 
Sounds like Professor Chow taught different things to different students...


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 11, 2007)

To me these styles represent different interpretations based on different periods in Professor Chow's evolution of Kempo.  

Each student might take away something different from his training and many folks only trained for a short period of time so that is self-explanatory.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 12, 2007)

bill007 said:


> I just came back from the Professor Chow legacy memorial, and we went trough 5 different systems related to the professor lineage, Kajukenbo, EPAK, Shaolin Kenpo (Grandmaster Castro), Go Shin Jitsu Kai/Chinese Kempo, Nick Cerio's Kenpo and 1 related to Grand Master Mitose lineage Kosho Ryu kenpo...


 
There was a guy named Vernon (I think?) at the Memorial, who now lives in Phoenix, that said he was a student of Professor Chow. I believe he was given several minutes during one of the Master Chun's sessions to share his art. I didn't get a chance to see it since I was "working."


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 13, 2007)

Interesting that this has come up again...There is a thread on MAP about this guy.  Gary (BGile) is asking about him since he met him at the memorial also.

Here is what I posted on MAP regarding this:

_Gary- Here is what I have regarding this gentleman and it comes from Kara-Ho HQ.

Vernon Kam was a white belt under Professor Chow but attained no rank
beyond white (let alone a dan rank). 
He became an active member of Professor Chow's Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo
Karate again in May 1998. 
In August of 1998, he participated in a demonstration we performed at
the Ala Moana Shopping Center in Honolulu. He was an advanced white
belt at that time (and yes-it was video taped). He later made it to
the rank of Yellow belt (Certificate number 5832) but quit shortly
afterward.

I hope that this is of some help to you-

James_


That is all I know based on Gary's inquiry from the other day... If anyone has any more questions I will try to get the answers for you.


----------

